# A Pakistani engineer has built a car that runs on water..!



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 29, 2012)

Breaking news---



> a pakistani engineer has built a car that runs on water, a feat that left onlookers astounded.
> 
> Engineer waqar ahmad drove his car using water as fuel thursday during a demonstration for parliamentarians, scientists and students, dawn reported from this pakistan capital.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2012)

Sources or it didn't happen.

Please provide the link to where you got this from.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 29, 2012)

lol, even if he did do it, what's the big deal? probably gives pathetic mileage, and maybe you have to turn it on and wait patiently like a water heater and steam powered cars were around before fossil fuel cars


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ Atleast give him some credit people. He has achieved something atleast. No need to be rude just because he is from "Pakistan"


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

googled it he copied this news from yahoo news

LINK


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2012)

hahaha...it's like what Russian's did for space...used pencil...isn't it ?


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> hahaha...it's like what Russian's did for space...used pencil...isn't it ?


----------



## aaruni (Jul 29, 2012)

May not be true: Pakistani daily not so sure about car running on water - Yahoo! News India


----------



## adi007 (Jul 29, 2012)

Its not new ,, I read the same achievement many years ago using the concept of separation of Hydrogen and using it,,
Its still in nascent phase though


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

adi007 said:


> Its not new ,, I read the same achievement many years ago using the concept of separation of Hydrogen and using it,,
> Its still in nascent phase though



Yea! Honda is working their a** off.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 29, 2012)

Water-fuelled car - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

is there any car which runs on urine? we already have cow dung powered gas...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 30, 2012)

omg no one pointed it out, this runs on HYRDOGEN GAS, this is not a car, this is a _bomb_!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 30, 2012)

aaruni said:


> May not be true: Pakistani daily not so sure about car running on water - Yahoo! News India



Now that's a twist.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 30, 2012)

RCuber said:


> is there any car which runs on urine? we already have cow dung powered gas...


Ask Bear Grylls.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2012)

There is not  much details given about this project, I hope they have created some new stuff. Btw, if its running on water then it can't run on hydrogen as converting water to hydrogen is a cumbersome process which can't take place inside a car itself.


----------



## d3p (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn man....Now Water gonna be Zu Teur [So Costly] than Gasoline / Diesel / LPG or CNG....


Dooms day is not far away...


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 30, 2012)

A car running on hydrogen is not a car running on water. There's a world of difference. 

And if the hydrolysis takes place within the car itself, then its not sustainable without an external source of energy for long.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 30, 2012)

i think they must have been imported all goods from China and assembled it and get it working by themselves...

they are excited as it works


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 30, 2012)

^^ Technically water can't run any motor without being hydrolyzed.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Technically water can't run any motor without being hydrolyzed.


It can, actually. In the same way as dental drills can run on air 
But lets not get into that..


----------



## ShahJahan572 (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is a link to the program in which he demonstrated it after demonstrating it earlier for the house of parliament and  kids.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 31, 2012)

pak ministers say they will fully support him .. i thought they mite pass some fatwa against him saying its against their moral values to use water for things other than its meant for...


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Immpossible. It is some kind of trick. Wait for some days and it get revealed. Btw northern grid is failed again


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 31, 2012)

My neighbour invented a BICYCLE that runs on air.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 31, 2012)

iinfi said:


> pak ministers say they will fully support him .. i thought they mite pass some fatwa against him saying its against their moral values to use water for things other than its meant for...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 31, 2012)

iinfi said:


> pak ministers say they will fully support him .. i thought they mite pass some fatwa against him saying its against their moral values to use water for things other than its meant for...


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

For those talking **** about this guy... show me what you've done! haha 



RCuber said:


> is there any car which runs on urine? we already have cow dung powered gas...



 Hehe.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 29, 2012)

audiophilic said:


> For those talking **** about this guy... show me what you've done! haha



Competed GTA multiple times. Beat that!


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Competed GTA multiple times. Beat that!



lol... the last thing i remember about GTA was playing in the liberty city; good old days. my graphics cards became too old to play new games! hehe


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 29, 2012)

Anorion said:


> lol, even if he did do it, what's the big deal? probably gives pathetic mileage, and maybe you have to turn it on and wait patiently like a water heater and steam powered cars were around before fossil fuel cars


steam engines were powered by coal. AFAIK earliest cars had petroleum.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 29, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> steam engines were powered by coal. AFAIK earliest cars had petroleum.



I read/watched somewhere first cars/trucks were powered by steam/coal.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I read/watched somewhere first cars/trucks were powered by steam/coal.



Yes indeed. Check this :

Stanley Motor Carriage Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Theodre (Oct 5, 2012)

Honda had the concept car running on hydrogen when i was studying in 10th!!!!! Now it's been 5years!!!  I remember the ad in the readers digest!!


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2012)

Running a car with water - Is this related to Steam engines, that runs on steam?

As Steam locomotive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia puts, 



> Water is an essential element in the operation of a steam locomotive; because as Swengel argued:
> it has the highest specific heat of any common substance; that is more thermal energy is stored by heating water to a given temperature than would be stored by heating an equal mass of steel or copper to the same temperature. In addition, the property of vapourising (forming steam) stores additional energy without increasing the temperature... *water is a very satisfactory medium for converting thermal energy of fuel into mechanical energy*​


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 6, 2012)

Well if this is based on using the Hydrogen , present in H20. THis is a currently not-safe enough to be commercially produced.
Maybe in future , hydrogen will eventually become the primary source of energy derived from water.However currently its still unstable.

Btw, Good to see that our neighbouring country too has some good minds and are busy in developing constructive innovations.


----------



## raghupratap (Oct 6, 2012)

The "water as a fuel" hullabaloo is just a hoax.


----------



## dalbir (Oct 6, 2012)

If this news is like that they didn't use fossil fuel to run the car, i would have believed.
as they might have used human or horse power to do that.
it must be in the false column of REPLEYS BELIEVE OR NOT..............


----------



## De Cay (Oct 10, 2012)

Let me get this straight.... Pak has Engineer!!!???


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2012)

De Cay said:


> Let me get this straight.... Pak has Engineer!!!???



Man, Give some respect to them! 
Innovative/Intelligent minds wherever present, should be appreciated!


----------



## aloodum (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ hes been proven a con man on various forumss a long time back..basic principles of thermodynamics were violated...sheesh !


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2012)

aloodum said:


> ^^ hes been proven a con man on various forumss a long time back..basic principles of thermodynamics were violated...sheesh !



In that case, a proper link should've enlightened us regarding this scam. Anyway, thanks for bringing us.
@others: read this...



> Agha Waqar Ahmad deserves a medal from the people of Pakistan for his great service to the nation. In a few short days, he has exposed just how far Pakistan has fallen into the pit of ignorance and self-delusion. No practical joker could have demonstrated more dramatically the true nature of our country’s political leaders, popular TV anchors and famed scientists.
> 
> Pakistan’s most celebrated scientists were not far behind. Asked by Anchor Sharif whether a car could run only on water, nuclear hero Dr Samar Mubarakmand replied without hesitation: “_jee haan_, _bilkul ho sakta hai_” (yes, absolutely possible). For his part, Hamid Mir asked Dr AQ Khan if there was any chance of this being a fraud. The response was clear: “_Main nay apnay level per investigate kiya hai aur koi fraud waraud nahi kiya hai_” (I have investigated the matter and there is no fraud involved). The head of the Pakistan Council of Scientific and Industrial Research, Dr Shaukat Parvaiz, went further: “_hum nay bhi iss pay kam karaya tha_” (we had some work done on this too).
> 
> ...



More on: The water car fraud – The Express Tribune


----------

